# Air force edition beretta m9 (92fs)



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find the air force edition with the blue aluminum grips and have air force sketched on the slide? I've been looking for one for ever and the only ones I ever come across are the marine and army edition. I check gunbroker just about every week for one but it never comes up. If anyone knows where I can find one or if you have one or have a friend that has one and would like to sell it let me know.


----------

